# 65 GTO alignment issue!



## wkidgto (Sep 30, 2017)

This 65 GTO convertible has numerous shims on both the drivers and passengers side. The car currently pulls slightly to the left. Is it safe to assume that this number of shims were used to correct positive camber? How can the alignment issue be corrected without using additional shims? Is it likely that this issue is the result of a sagging front crossmember causing the top frame rails to roll in?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I will take a guess

chinese disc brake spindles .........


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Check out Global west, they sell offset upper control arm shafts to correct sagging alignment specifically for A-Bodies, they also have tubular A arms with more built in caster.

also if the spindles were changed for front discs the factory alignment spec changes,...you don’t need to have the same spec, ....and to get it you will need too many shims.

if it takes all those shims to get to zero camber, you made need to look at an offset upper shaft.

Global west has a you tube video explaining it, You should call them and see what they advise. Easier than frame realignment

good luck!


----------



## wkidgto (Sep 30, 2017)

I'll give Global a call. Thanks


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

If the crossmember is sagging, typically shims would be removed to maintain the setting it was set at when aligned previously. 

Shims change caster AND camber. 

It could be a simple toe in setting. But why would that be off you ask?

Could be suspension bushings are going bad.

You need to have a front end inspection . Spend a few bucks to get a pro to check it out so you know wher you are at.

Maybe it needs control arm bushings. Maybe a ball joint. Dont guess.Dont throw parts at it. Find out what up first.


I used offset upper control arms on my 64 to gain added caster for good down road feel ( straight line ) and better steeing return.

Steering axis inclination has a larger percent of effect over steering wheel returnto center than does caster, but caster is pretty paramount to a solid steady downroad feel ,which gives a good feel of ease to maintain lane control

Get her checked.Post the findings. Then maybe we can suggest a part selection to get you to a comfotable drive feel and straight ahead lane keeping performance without wander and pulling to one side or "hunting" to maintain your lane


----------

